# Back The Truck Up! New water bottles are Better Bottles?



## jojabri (Apr 25, 2014)

I have a tendency to use only store bought reverse osmosis water as my tap water is rather "hard."

It has also become common practice for me to use the Primo brand water bottles as secondary vessels for "quickie" recipes.

After using them these bottles a few times I'd recycle them back into the water bottle community and get new ones.

Up until recently, the bottles I was using were labeled recycling code "other 7". Don't fret, they were only in the production of "quickies" so there weren't any issues what-so-ever.

Last week as I was restocking my water, I noticed that they had changed design. No longer was the awkward "shelf with a tunnel" type handle being sold. The awkward shelf was horrible, as it always caught unwanted sediment. I was drawn to the new design initially and primarily because that no longer existed. I decided to go ahead and get all new plastic bottles.

Upon bringing them home, I also noticed that they are no longer classified as "other 7". The new model is "PET1"

I recall back during the "bi-polar vortex" many people's water pipes froze and they were relying on these water bottles for readily available drinking water. During that time, I called the company asking when my store would be getting a new shipment and their answer was. "we are in the process of making a big change in the system, so we can't guarantee when your store will be restocked, but it should be in the next 10 days."

I'm sure a debate will occur on whether or not these new water bottles are acceptable, but I can't see how they are not, on par with a Better Bottle. The plastic and design has been upgraded, perhaps not by design to fit a wine maker's needs, but it does fit.

By the way, who could scoff at a plastic secondary that is very comparable to a BB but also comes with fresh clean reverse osmosis water at the bargain basement price of under $12. Plus when you've outlived it, return it and get the next one using the $5 return credit, and more clean reverse osmosis water.

I would love any input here.

Pic 1: Previous bottle style w/ Other 7 code
Pic 2: New bottle style w/ PET 1 Code


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 26, 2014)

Just double checked my better bottle. It's PETE, #1. Looks like you're good.


----------



## cpfan (Apr 26, 2014)

No your new water bottles are NOT Better Bottles (Trade Mark). Yes, they are both made of PET plastic, but there are hundreds, if not thousands, of formulations of PET plastic.

Steve


----------



## jojabri (Apr 26, 2014)

cpfan said:


> No your new water bottles are NOT Better Bottles (Trade Mark). Yes, they are both made of PET plastic, but there are hundreds, if not thousands, of formulations of PET plastic.
> 
> Steve



Well I understand that the BB name is trademarked. I was trying to make a pun on the name, being that the new design and upgraded plastic does in fact make them "better" than the previous models they sold.


----------



## cpfan (Apr 26, 2014)

jojabri said:


> By the way, who could scoff at a plastic secondary that is very comparable to a BB but also comes with fresh clean reverse osmosis water at the bargain basement price of under $12. Plus when you've outlived it, return it and get the next one using the $5 return credit, and more clean reverse osmosis water.
> 
> *I would love any input here.
> *


 Better Bottles use a specific version of PET plastic designed for wine making. The water bottles use a different specific version of PET plastic designed to hold water.

I know that many people have used water bottles for wine making. Personally, I wouldn't.

Steve


----------

